# Cheap bee vac and a question



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

While I have a bigger bee vac, I was working 2 stories up and couldn't get the big one where I needed to. While I was at Lowe's I saw a vaccum head for $20 that fits on top of a 5 gal bucket. For $4 more, I bought a rheostat for a light and made an extention cord with the rheostat. Now I can control the speed of the vacuum for sucking up some bees. Thought I would share the idea, I didn't see anything when I tried searching for it.

Anyone have any idea what 3 gallons of only bees weighs?

C2


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

most, i believe, use some version of an adjustable "vent", run the vac motor full speed, and "bleed off" the excess suction.
good luck,mike


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lowes here had that head, and a "hang up" complete vac for the same price. I went with the complete because it was 2.6 hp. Figuring amps to hp, the head was 1.5 +-. Seems to have a good pull. Haven't tried it yet.
good lck
Rick


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the Hang Up for both my Bushkill box vac & my double 5 gallon bucket vac. It works fine for the Bushkill, but I had to drill several additional holes to control the suction for the bucket vac. It's very, very nice to have both as the Bushkill will hold the largest amount of bees, and the bucket is handy for rounding up the strays.

Nicest thing about the bucket is that the inner can be used alone as a swarm catcher since the bottom is completely screened. Love the versatility of the Bushkill, too.


----------

